
A Slack Client with Built-In Task Management - marwann
http://swipesapp.com/slack
======
ckluis
I’d kill for a client like this which also included email. Slack has become
our goto communication tool internally, but linking emails into slack for
sharing external customer communications isn’t quite right yet.

~~~
marwann
Isn't this what you were looking for:
[http://slackhq.com/post/126629257535/email](http://slackhq.com/post/126629257535/email)
?

~~~
ckluis
No. I mean actual email features with the ability to send, receive, cc, bcc,
forward (to email or slack channels/contacts), emails.

Emails are still the bulk of my non-office communication :(

~~~
marwann
I think the new feature allows you to do it one way : from emails to slack
channels but that's all...

